# باقي الامم



## ماهر (7 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام للكل " مقولة اميرية "

الذي يقرأ الكتاب المقدس العهد القديم 

يجد الرب يتحدث فقط لبني اسرائيل كأن ليس 

في العالم غيرهم وان الدين اي اليهودي هو لهم

ووعده انه لاجل صهيون لايسكت حسنا باقي 

الامم ماهي اهميتها للرب الاسرائيلي 

اعرف انه منتدى مسيحي ولكنه سؤال يحير ني؟!


----------



## Coptic Man (7 أكتوبر 2006)

*الامم التانية بعدت عن طريق ربنا با ارداتها *

*واختارت الشر والوثنية واتباع غرائزها بنفسها واردتها  يا ماهر*

*ده الرد بمنتهي الاختصار*


----------



## الزعيم (7 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام على من اتبع الهدى

يا كوبتك 

تقول بإرادتهم ؟!

يعني ما جى لهم رسل شئ ؟

يعني ما في رسل جت الا عند بني اسرائيل ؟


----------



## ماهر (8 أكتوبر 2006)

لكن من الكتاب المقدس بني اسرائيل ظهر فيهم عبادة الوثن
واختاروا عمل الشر كباقي الامم فهل اخطأ الرب في اختياره 

لانهم في النهاية دمر هيكلهم وشردوا فلم الرب بات يريدهم

ولا يريد باقي الامم


----------



## Coptic Man (8 أكتوبر 2006)

*


			
				الزعيم;99458 قال:
			
		


			السلام على من اتبع الهدى
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


			
				الزعيم;99458 قال:
			
		

> *يا كوبتك *
> 
> *تقول بإرادتهم ؟!*
> 
> ...


 
*السلام لك من رب السلام *

*يا زعيم*

*الامم الوثنية كانت تعرف شعب الله المختار وكانت عارفه انهم يعبدوا الله وحده ولكنهم لا يريدون ان يتوبوا او يؤمنوا من غلاظة قلوبهم ولم يبتعدوا عن طريق الشر *

*ولكن انتوا مثلا ترون المسيحية ولا تريدون ان تعتنقوها و في النهاية عندما ياتي السيد المسيح سوف تدانون لانك ادركتم المسيحية وتعرفون خطة الخلاص التي دبرها الرب لنا ولكنكم لاتريدون ان تعترفون بها او تقبلون السيد المسيح كمخلص فهذا شأنكم وحدكم ولكنك تعرفونه وتدركون المسيحية وامامك الكتب المقدسة *

*لذا مثلكم مثل الامم الوثنية في العهد القديم كانت تري شعب الله المختار و تدرك انه يعبد الله ولكنها خيرت عبادة الاوثان عن الله *

*وهناك مثل توضيحي لذلك من الكتاب المقدس لوقا 16*

*كان انسان غني وكان يلبس الارجوان والبز وهو يتنعم كل يوم*
*مترفها . *_*20*_* وكان مسكين اسمه لعازر الذي طرح عند بابه مضروبا بالقروح . *_*21*_* ويشتهي ان يشبع من الفتات الساقط من مائدة الغني . بل كانت*
*الكلاب تأتي وتلحس قروحه . *_*22*_* فمات المسكين وحملته الملائكة الى حضن ابراهيم . ومات الغني*
*ايضا ودفن . *_*23*_* فرفع عينيه في الهاوية وهو في العذاب ورأى ابراهيم من بعيد*
*ولعازر في حضنه . *_*24*_* فنادى وقال يا ابي ابراهيم ارحمني وارسل لعازر ليبل طرف اصبعه*
*بماء ويبرّد لساني لاني معذب في هذا اللهيب . *_*25*_* فقال ابراهيم يا ابني اذكر انك استوفيت خيراتك في حياتك وكذلك*
*لعازر البلايا . والآن هو يتعزى وانت تتعذب . *_*26*_* وفوق هذا كله بيننا وبينكم هوّة عظيمة قد أثبتت حتى ان الذين*
*يريدون العبور من ههنا اليكم لا يقدرون ولا الذين من هناك يجتازون*
*الينا . *_*27*_* فقال اسألك اذا يا ابت ان ترسله الى بيت ابي . *_*28*_*لان لي خمسة اخوة . حتى يشهد لهم لكي لا يأتوا هم ايضا الى موضع*
*العذاب هذا . *_*29*_* قال له ابراهيم عندهم موسى والانبياء . ليسمعوا منهم . *_*30*_* فقال لا يا ابي ابراهيم . بل اذا مضى اليهم واحد من الاموات*
*يتوبون . *_*31*_*فقال له ان كانوا لا يسمعون من موسى والانبياء ولا ان قام واحد*
*من الاموات يصدقون*

*------------------------*

*بني اسرائيل اختصوا بالنبوة لانهم الشعب الوحيد اللي احب طريق الله و كان به اشخاص يحبون الله حبا جماا علي عكس الشعوب الاخري التي كرهت طريق الرب ولم تريد ان تدركه واتبعت الوثنية*


----------



## Coptic Man (8 أكتوبر 2006)

ماهر قال:


> لكن من الكتاب المقدس بني اسرائيل ظهر فيهم عبادة الوثن
> واختاروا عمل الشر كباقي الامم فهل اخطأ الرب في اختياره
> 
> لانهم في النهاية دمر هيكلهم وشردوا فلم الرب بات يريدهم
> ...


 
*وهل يوجد بشر كامل *

*في كل دين وفي كل زمن فيه الكويس وفيه الوحش*

*ومش معني اختيارهم انهم ملائكة *

*لاء دول بشر وفيه اللي بيخطئ ده لايمنع*

*وعلشان كدا ربنا كان بيادبهم " فمن احبه الرب يؤدبه "*


----------



## الزعيم (8 أكتوبر 2006)

يعني الي في الصين و اليابان و حتى امريكا قبل لا تكتشف  كانو يدرو بالديانة اليهودية؟

ورفضوها ؟


----------



## ma7aba (8 أكتوبر 2006)

> يعني الي في الصين و اليابان و حتى امريكا قبل لا تكتشف كانو يدرو بالديانة اليهودية؟
> 
> ورفضوها ؟


وهل هؤلاء الشعوب بعد نوح وسلالاته أم قبله


----------



## Fadie (8 أكتوبر 2006)

سؤال كدة على السريع

هل يوجد فى الاسلام انبياء لغير شعب اسرائيل؟


----------



## الزعيم (8 أكتوبر 2006)

> سؤال كدة على السريع
> 
> هل يوجد فى الاسلام انبياء لغير شعب اسرائيل؟



نعم 



> وهل هؤلاء الشعوب بعد نوح وسلالاته أم قبله


ما ادري


----------



## Fadie (8 أكتوبر 2006)

> نعم


 
مين؟


----------



## الزعيم (8 أكتوبر 2006)

مثل نبي الله صالح عليه السلام


----------



## Fadie (8 أكتوبر 2006)

> مثل نبي الله صالح عليه السلام


 
ارسل لمين نبى الله صالح دة؟


----------



## ma7aba (8 أكتوبر 2006)

كيف لا تدريإن كانوا من نسل نوح هل تنكر الطوفان وفلك نوح الذي حفظ النسل البشري


----------



## ماهر (8 أكتوبر 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *وهل يوجد بشر كامل *
> 
> *في كل دين وفي كل زمن فيه الكويس وفيه الوحش*
> 
> ...


 
انزين اذا هم بشر عاديون مثلنا يخطئون ومش ملايكة

 فالاله *تجاهل الكل على حساب ناس عادين* فاين هو

*العدل* 

واين هو اسباب التميز لهم اذا كانوا عاديين يعني المتميز

اذا تم اختياره حسنا ، عاديون وتم اختيارهم ما فائدة هذا 

الاختيار ؟


----------



## Fadie (8 أكتوبر 2006)

> انزين اذا هم بشر عاديون مثلنا يخطئون ومش ملايكة
> 
> فالاله *تجاهل الكل على حساب ناس عادين* فاين هو
> 
> ...


 
ياعم الحاج قولى انت ألهك ارسل رسل لمين غير بنى اسرائيل؟؟؟


----------



## الزعيم (8 أكتوبر 2006)

> كيف لا تدريإن كانوا من نسل نوح هل تنكر الطوفان وفلك نوح الذي حفظ النسل البشري


انا شخصيا قلت لك لا اعلم وما انكرت شئ انا 



> ارسل لمين نبى الله صالح دة؟



الى ثمود 
أمة قديمة من العرب سكنوا أرض اليمن بالأحقاف


----------



## ماهر (8 أكتوبر 2006)

F a d i e قال:


> ياعم الحاج قولى انت ألهك ارسل رسل لمين غير بنى اسرائيل؟؟؟


 

اوه انت كنت موجه السؤال لي ، آسف والله ما دريت 

سهل الجواب فادي للعرب ( بنو اسماعيل ) محمد (ص)


----------



## ماهر (8 أكتوبر 2006)

اوه نسيت اكتب الدليل ...وحي قادم من جهة العرب في الغور
الغور من بلاد العرب

هذا الحين من الذاكرة بس ممكن ايبه من العهد القديم 

ورجاء انا عاجبني ردود كوبتك ولو سمحت رد على سؤالي الاخير


----------



## Fadie (9 أكتوبر 2006)

> الى ثمود
> أمة قديمة من العرب سكنوا أرض اليمن بالأحقاف


 


> اوه انت كنت موجه السؤال لي ، آسف والله ما دريت
> 
> سهل الجواب فادي للعرب ( بنو اسماعيل ) محمد (ص)


 
يعنى لم يرسل انبياء للهند و لم يرسل انبياء لليابان و لم يرسل انبياء ل كوالالمبور؟؟؟

بلاش اسئلة هايفة بعد كدة



> اوه نسيت اكتب الدليل ...وحي قادم من جهة العرب في الغور
> الغور من بلاد العرب


 
طيب دة فى قبله 12 وحى جاء من جميع نواحى المسكونة؟؟؟

يبقى معنى كدة ان هذا الوحى هو نبى؟؟؟

بلاش احسن و اقعد ساكت


----------



## الزعيم (9 أكتوبر 2006)

لا تحرفو الموضوع على الاسلاميات و هو اصلن يتكلم عن المسيحيات 

احنا في اعتقادنا ان الله ارسل انبياء الى كثير من الامم 

ليس فقط العرب و اليهود 

وحتى لو ما كانو مذكورين في القران لان القران يذكر انه في انبياء غير الي سماهم


----------



## Fadie (9 أكتوبر 2006)

> لا تحرفو الموضوع على الاسلاميات و هو اصلن يتكلم عن المسيحيات
> 
> احنا في اعتقادنا ان الله ارسل انبياء الى كثير من الامم
> 
> ...


 
يا حبيبى كوبتك مان و محبة ردوا عليك و انا سألتك هل ارسل انبياء للهند و اليابان كما تطالبون ألهى تقول نعم ارسل لكن لم يذكر اسماؤهم

عايزنى اصدقك مثلا؟؟؟

عموما المسيح ارسل سبعين رسول لأنحاء المسكونة و كان توما و هو احد تلاميذ السيد المسيح يبشر بالهند و مناطق شرق اسيا


----------



## Twin (9 أكتوبر 2006)

*الأمم*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااااااااااي أخي الحبيب ماهر*
*معلش أتأخرت عليك **سامحني*
*بس قبل ما أجوبك يعني أية*



ماهر قال:


> السلام للكل " مقولة اميرية "
> 
> !


 
*نكمل*

*


ماهر قال:



الذي يقرأ الكتاب المقدس العهد القديم 

يجد الرب يتحدث فقط لبني اسرائيل كأن ليس 

في العالم غيرهم وان الدين اي اليهودي هو لهم

ووعده انه لاجل صهيون لايسكت حسنا باقي 

الامم ماهي اهميتها للرب الاسرائيلي 

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*دة هو سؤالك *
*لماذا الرب في العهد القديم لليهود وليس للأمم ؟*
*صح*

*أولاً الفكرة غلط*
*الله للكل*
*سواء قبل المسيح له المجد أو بعد*
*هو للكل*​*وعلشان تفهم*
*هنبدأمن الأول **من بداية الخليقة*

*أدم خلق علي صورة الله ومثالة*
*وبجهله أخطأ هو وحواء أمرأته*
*وطرد وسكن في الأرض بجانب الفردوس*
*وأنجب بنين وبنات*
*كل دة عادي*
*بس الجديد*
*في ال بعد كدة*
*قايين وهابيل وشيث*
*هابيل قتل علي يد أخيه قايين*
*وشيث صار عوض هابيل*
*وبقي في نسلين*
*نسل الله "أولاد شيث"*
*ونسل الشر "أولاد قايين"*
*ماشي*​

*وبعدين الأرض كلها فسدت -**النسلين-*
*ولم يجد الله سوي نوح وأسرته*
*ومن هنا ظهرت فكرة الله للتطهير أي تجديد الخليقة*
*وبعدها أنتشر النسل البشري في الأرض كلها*

*الي هنا لم يكن هناك يهود وأممين*
*وحتي أيضاً الي عد إبراهيم وأسحق ويعقوب والي موسي*

*وهنا سؤال أليك يا أخ ماهر*
*هل كل بني البشر من أدم الي موسي عرفوا الله ؟*
*بالطبع نعم*
*كلهم يعرفون الله ويدركون مدي قوته ورغم ذلك يعصونه*
*بس أزي*
*أقولك*​*أولاً *
*في حاجة اسمها التقليد "حكاوي الأولين"*
*يعني أنا أكيد عرفت من أبويا وهقول بعد كدة لأبني وهكذا*
*ثانياً *
*فكرة وجود الله فبالتأكيد هم مدركين وجوده*
*من المخلوقات ومن السموات والأرض ومن أفكارهم*
*وهنا تذكرت مقوله قرأتها  في كتاب عن وجود الله*
*"فكرة عدم وجود الله تؤكد وجوده" **بمعني *
*أن لم يكن الله موجوداً لماذا أفكر في وجوده فهو ليس له وجود يستدعي *
*التفكير فيه* 
*ثالثاً *
*وهذا الأهم* *وهو*​*الضمير*
*الضمير هو الشريعة اللحمية المطبوعة في القلب منذ الولادة*​* الرسول بولس يوضح هذه الفكرة في رسالة روميا*​
*إِذَنِ الأُمَمُ الَّذِينَ بِلاَ شَرِيعَةٍ، عِنْدَمَا يُمَارِسُونَ بِالطَّبِيعَةِ مَا فِي الشَّرِيعَةِ، يَكُونُونَ شَرِيعَةً لأَنْفُسِهِمْ، مَعَ أَنَّ الشَّرِيعَةَ لَيْسَتْ لَهُمْ. *​
*فَهُمْ يُظْهِرُونَ جَوْهَرَ الشَّرِيعَةِ مَكْتُوباً فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ، وَيَشْهَدُ لِذلِكَ ضَمِيرُهُمْ وَأَفْكَارُهُمْ فِي دَاخِلِهِمْ، إِذْ تَتَّهِمُهُمْ تَارَةً، وَتَارَةً تُبْرِئُهُمْ. *​ 
*فالشريعة اللحمية وهي الضمير *
*يملكها الكل سواء يهودي أو أممي *​​*فكل الأرض ومن عليها يعرفون الله*
*وسيدانون علي خطايهم*
*وولكل أهمية*​*أما بالنسبة*
*لأختيار الشعب اليهودي من قبل الله  "**هذا أختيار" *
*والأختيار كان من أجل الأباء*

*أنا إلهُ إبراهيمَ أبيكَ. لا تَخفْ، فأنا مَعكَ وأبارِكُكَ وأُكثِّرُ نسلَكَ من أجل عبدي إبراهيمَ*

*فأحمي هذِهِ المدينةَ وأُخلِّصُها من أجلي ومِنْ أجل داوُدَ عبدي*

*من أجل داوُدَ عبدِكَ لا تَرُدَ وجهَ المَلِكِ الذي مَسَحْتَهُ*

*لماذا أضلَلْتَنا يا ربُّ عنْ طرُقِكَ وقسَّيتَ قُلوبَنا عنْ مَخافَتِكَ. إِرجعْ إلينا من أجل عبيدِكَ، من أجل أسباطِ يَعقوبَ خاصَّتِكَ* . 
​*فالله أكمل من أجل الأباء أختار الأبناء*
*وايضاً من أجل المسيح له المجد*
*الذي سيأتي من نسل داود بحسب الجسد*
*فالخلاص من عند اليهود*
*وهذا كما قال المسيح له المجد للمرأة السامرية*

*فالله كان للكل*

*وهنا دليل أكبر وهو*
*أنقاذ مدينة نينوي العظيمة من شرها*
*علي يد يونان النبي **ومن أجل مراحم الله*

*كانت كَلِمةُ الرّبِّ إلى يونانَ بنِ أمتَّايَ قالَ:  قُمِ اَذهَبْ إلى نينَوى، المدينةِ العظيمةِ ونادِ بأنَّ أخبارَ شُرورِها صَعِدت إليَّ.*
*..................................*
*فقالَ اللهُ ليونانَ: أيحقُّ لكَ أنْ تغضبَ مِنْ أجلِ اليقطينةِ؟ فأجابَ يونانُ: يحقُّ لي أنْ أغضبَ إلى الموتِ. *​
*فقالَ الرّبُّ: أشفقتَ أنتَ على اليقطينةِ الـتي لم تتعبْ فيها ولا ربَّيتَها، وإنمَّا طلَعَت في ليلةٍ ثُمَ هلَكَت في ليلةٍ *​

*أفلا أُشفِقُ أنا على نينَوى العظيمةِ الـتي فيها أكثرُ مِنْ مئةٍ وعشرينَ ألف نسْمةٍ لا يعرِفونَ يمينَهُم مِنْ شِمالِهِم، فَضلاً عَنْ بَهائِمَ كثيرةٍ؟*​
*......................................*
*هنا ظهر أن الله أيضاً يشفق علي الأمم *
*وليس شعب اليهود فقط*

*وللأضافة *
*أقرأ سفر يونان النبي كاملاً*

*أوك وأي خدمة*
*ياريت أكون فهمت سؤالك أصلاً*
*وتكون أنت فهمت أجابتي*​*سلام*​


----------



## ماهر (10 أكتوبر 2006)

> يعنى لم يرسل انبياء للهند و لم يرسل انبياء لليابان و لم يرسل انبياء ل كوالالمبور؟؟؟
> 
> بلاش اسئلة هايفة بعد كدة


 
يابني انت داخل على الخط ليه مش عاجبك السؤال بلاش ترد

انا سؤالي عن الامم انت جيت ونطيت واقلت رسول وجاوبتك 

دمك تقيل اعمل فيك ايه ، اليابان كوالامبور طيب ليه بذمتك

ما بعتش مصري للمصرين مش احسن من اسرائيلي 

ده هو السؤال الهايف 



> طيب دة فى قبله 12 وحى جاء من جميع نواحى المسكونة؟؟؟
> 
> يبقى معنى كدة ان هذا الوحى هو نبى؟؟؟
> 
> بلاش احسن و اقعد ساكت


 
يعني يا فادي بيقول ربنا وحي للعرب في اشعياء 

واشعياء بعد موسى بفتره كبيرة ... وفي عهد موسى كان فيه رسل 

زي شعيب في مدين وصالح وهود للعرب ودول زمنهم تقريبا زمن 

موسى 

يعني وحي العرب بتاع اشعياء لمين ؟!

والوحي ان كان مش لرسول اونبي يبقى لمين 

اسمح لي لمين ؟!


----------



## ماهر (10 أكتوبر 2006)

amirfikry قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل*
> *هاااااااااااي أخي الحبيب ماهر*
> *معلش أتأخرت عليك **سامحني*
> *بس قبل ما أجوبك يعني أية سلام مقولة اميرية*


 
يعني انت ديما بترحب بالكل ، واميرية دي نسبة لشخص 

ظهر في القرن ال32 وحكايته كانت حكايه ( با ضحك معاك بس )





*



دة هو سؤالك 
لماذا الرب في العهد القديم لليهود وليس للأمم ؟
صح

أنقر للتوسيع...

 

يعني ربنا للكل واختار اليهود بالذات لانهم من نسل ابراهيم عليه السلام

طيب بعد ان عصى اسرائيل الرب كامة ، هل لازالوا محل اختيار لله 

يعني هل لازال الله مصر اعتبار الشعب الاسرائيلي شعبه المختار

بعد المعصية .

وده هو سؤالي الثاني الي محدش راضي ايجوبني عليه 

وبسأل السؤال مش علشان حكايتة الرسل زي ما بيقول فادي 

بل لانه الرب قال " وسادعوا شعبا غير مختار ليكون شعبا مختار "

وده من الذاكرة وده هو سؤالي الثالث :

اذا ربنا سيدعو شعب جديد  ليكون مختار ، اذا ادعاء ان اسرائيل شعب الله 
المقدس بس ادعاء بطل ؟!

*


----------



## Twin (10 أكتوبر 2006)

*الأختيار*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااااااي حبيبي ماهر*




ماهر قال:


> يعني انت ديما بترحب بالكل ، واميرية دي نسبة لشخص
> 
> ظهر في القرن ال32 وحكايته كانت حكايه ( با ضحك معاك بس )


 
*شكراً يا معلم "القرن 32" ربنا يخليك*



ماهر قال:


> *يعني ربنا للكل واختار اليهود بالذات لانهم من نسل ابراهيم عليه السلام*
> *طيب بعد ان عصى اسرائيل الرب كامة ، هل لازالوا محل اختيار لله *
> *يعني هل لازال الله مصر اعتبار الشعب الاسرائيلي شعبه المختار **بعد المعصية .*
> *وده هو سؤالي الثاني *
> ...


 
*صح يا أخ ماهر كل ال قلتة صح*
*الله أختار اليهود من أجل الأباء **ولكن كما قلت أنا هذا كان أختيار*
*وبالنسبة هل لازل الشعب اليهودي شعب الله المختار ؟*
*بالتأكيد لا لأن كل الأرض شعبة*
*لأنه كان ينبغي أن يكون هناك قطيع واحد وراعي واحد*
*فالكل بعد المسيح شعب له*​ 
*من رسالة بولس الرسول لأهل روميا*

*فَمَاذَا إِذاً إِنْ كَانَ اللهُ ، وَقَدْ شَاءَ أَنْ يُظْهِرَ غَضَبَهُ وَيُعْلِنَ قُدْرَتَهُ، احْتَمَلَ بِكُلِّ صَبْرٍ أَوْعِيَةَ غَضَبٍ جَاهِزَةً لِلْهَلاَكِ، **وَذَلِكَ بِقَصْدِ أَنْ يُعْلِنَ غِنَى مَجْدِهِ فِي أَوْعِيَةِ الرَّحْمَةِ الَّتِي سَبَقَ فَأَعَدَّهَا لِلْمَجْدِ، **فِينَا نَحْنُ الَّذِينَ دَعَاهُمْ لاَ مِنْ بَيْنِ الْيَهُودِ فَقَطْ بَلْ مِنْ بَيْنِ الأُمَمِ أَيْضاً؟ **وَذَلِكَ عَلَى حَدِّ مَا يَقُولُ أَيْضاً فِي نُبُوءَةِ هُوشَعَ: مَنْ لَمْ يَكُونُوا شَعْبِي سَأَدْعُوهُمْ شَعْبِي، وَمَنْ لَمْ تَكُنْ مَحْبُوبَةً سَأَدْعُوهَا مَحْبُوبَةً. **وَيَكُونُ أَنَّهُ حَيْثُ قِيلَ لَهُمْ: لَسْتُمْ شَعْبِي، فَهُنَاكَ يُدْعَوْنَ أَبْنَاءَ اللهِ الْحَيِّ. **أَمَّا إِشَعْيَاءُ، فَيَهْتِفُ مُتَكَلِّماً عَلَى إِسْرَائِيلَ: وَلَوْ كَانَ بَنُو إِسْرَائِيلَ كَرَمْلِ الْبَحْرِ عَدَداً، فَإِنَّ بَقِيَّةً مِنْهُمْ سَتَخْلُصُ. **فَإِنَّ الرَّبَّ سَيَحْسِمُ الأَمْرَ وَيُنْجِزُ كَلِمَتَهُ سَرِيعاً عَلَى الأَرْضِ. **وَكَمَا كَانَ إِشَعْيَاءُ قَدْ قَالَ سَابِقاً: لَوْ لَمْ يُبْقِ لَنَا رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ نَسْلاً، لَصِرْنَا مِثْلَ سَدُومَ وَشَابَهْنَا عَمُورَةَ! **فَمَا هِيَ خُلاَصَةُ الْقَوْلِ؟ إِنَّ الأُمَمَ الَّذِينَ لَمْ يَكُونُوا يَسْعَوْنَ وَرَاءَ الْبِرِّ، قَدْ بَلَغُوا الْبِرَّ، وَلَكِنَّهُ الْبِرُّ الْقَائِمُ عَلَى أَسَاسِ الإِيمَانِ. **أَمَّا إِسْرَائِيلُ، وَقَدْ كَانُوا يَسْعَوْنَ وَرَاءَ شَرِيعَةٍ تَهْدِفُ إِلَى الْبِرِّ، فَقَدْ فَشَلُوا حَتَّى فِي بُلُوغِ الشَّرِيعَةِ. **وَلأَيِّ سَبَبٍ؟ لأَنَّ سَعْيَهُمْ لَمْ يَكُنْ عَلَى أَسَاسِ الإِيمَانِ، بَلْ كَانَ وَكَأَنَّ الأَمْرَ قَائِمٌ عَلَى الأَعْمَالِ. فَقَدْ تَعَثَّرُوا بِحَجَرِ الْعَثْرَةِ، **كَمَا كُتِبَ: هَا أَنَا وَاضِعٌ فِي صِهْيَوْنَ حَجَرَ عَثْرَةٍ وَصَخْرَةَ سُقُوطٍ. وَمَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ لاَ يَخِيبُ. *
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*فبقية من أسرائيل ستخلص لأنهم أيضاً أولاد لله*​ 




ماهر قال:


> * وده هو سؤالي الثالث :*
> *اذا ربنا سيدعو شعب جديد ليكون مختار ، اذا ادعاء ان اسرائيل شعب الله *
> *المقدس بس ادعاء بطل ؟!*


 
*كشعب مختار *
*هم مازالو مختارين من أجل الأباء فالله لا ينقض وعده*
*أما فكرة*
*شعب الله الوحيد*
*لا فهم صاروا كأي شعب يؤمن بالله ومسيحه*
*فالله يريد العبادة بالروح ولاتكون مقيدة بذبائح أو أماكن*
*فالكل صار شعبة*​ 
*من الأنجيل بحسب ما كتبه يوحنا*

*فَقَالَتْ لَهُ الْمَرْأَةُ: يَاسَيِّدُ، أَرَى أَنَّكَ نَبِيٌّ. **آبَاؤُنَا عَبَدُوا اللهَ فِي هَذَا الْجَبَلِ، وَأَنْتُمُ الْيَهُودَ تُصِرُّونَ عَلَى أَنَّ أُورُشَلِيمَ يَجِبُ أَنْ تَكُونَ الْمَرْكَزَ الْوَحِيدَ لِلْعِبَادَةِ. **فَأَجَابَهَا يَسُوعُ: صَدِّقِينِي يَاامْرَأَةُ، سَتَأْتِي السَّاعَةُ الَّتِي فِيهَا تَعْبُدُونَ الآبَ لاَ فِي هَذَا الْجَبَلِ وَلاَ فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ. **أَنْتُمْ تَعْبُدُونَ مَا تَجْهَلُونَ، وَنَحْنُ نَعْبُدُ مَا نَعْلَمُ، لأَنَّ الْخَلاصَ هُوَ مِنْ عِنْدِ الْيَهُودِ. **فَسَتَأْتِي سَاعَةٌ، لاَ بَلْ هِيَ الآنَ، حِينَ يَعْبُدُ الْعَابِدُونَ الصَّادِقُونَ الآبَ بِالرُّوحِ وَبِالْحَقِّ. لأَنَّ الآبَ يَبْتَغِي مِثْلَ هؤُلاَءِ الْعَابِدِينَ. **اللهُ رُوحٌ، فَلِذلِكَ لاَبُدَّ لِعَابِدِيهِ مِنْ أَنْ يَعْبُدُوهُ بِالرُّوحِ وَبِالْحَقِّ. **فَقَالَتْ لَهُ الْمَرْأَةُ: إِنِّي أَعْلَمُ أَنَّ الْمَسِيَّا، الَّذِي يُدْعَى الْمَسِيحَ، سَيَأْتِي، وَمَتَى جَاءَ فَهُوَ يُعْلِنُ لَنَا كُلَّ شَيْءٍ. **فَأَجَابَهَا: إِنِّي أَنَا هُوَ؛ هَذَا الَّذِي يُكَلِّمُكِ!* 
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*​

*هنا يتضح أن فكرة الشعب والهيكل وأورشليم ستبطل*

:yaka: 
*ولإلهنا كل مجد وكرامة*
*أمين*​*سلام*​


----------



## ماهر (10 أكتوبر 2006)

*شكرا جدا امير على ردك الجميل والرائع* :new8: 

*وده هو كان غرضي من السؤال :smile02 *

*ان حكاية الشعب المختار ستبطل ونكون *

*كلنا مع الرب وبالرب سواء*


----------



## Twin (10 أكتوبر 2006)

*الحمد لله*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخي ماهر*



ماهر قال:


> *شكرا جدا امير على ردك الجميل والرائع* :new8:
> 
> *وده هو كان غرضي من السؤال :smile02 *
> 
> ...


 
*شكراً حبيبي علي ردك*
*والحمد لله أنك فهمت*
*هههههههههه*
*بهزر*
*:smil12: :smil12: *​ 
*سلام*


----------

